# performers slappin bitches...



## Lauren1981 (Jun 30, 2008)

this girl puched the shit out of a fan for throwing a hat up on the stage........

how do u guys feel? i'd be pissed if someone threw something at me and who knows how i would respond. this reminds me of when akon threw that boy off the stage for throwing some trash at him. and then trey songz went airborn and tackled a fan for throwing ice at him. just a week ago tim mrgraw beat up a fan who was beating up another fan (a woman).......

do performers even need bodyguards anymore??? lol!! i can't help but laugh but at the same time i'm like DAYUM!!! 


YouTube - Amy Winehouse Punches a Fan! Glastonbury 08


----------



## BAMBOOLINA (Jun 30, 2008)

ohh , how I love my crazy amy...


----------



## frocher (Jun 30, 2008)

I heard she has emphysema, isn't she in her early twenties?  She needs to pull her life together and stop the crack.


----------



## Vlada (Jun 30, 2008)

The news claim that the 'fan' either pulled at her hair, or said something about her husband Blake, which is why she reacted.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vlada* 

 
_The news claim that the 'fan' either pulled at her hair, or said something about her husband Blake, which is why she reacted._

 
i heard a fan pulled her hair as well but if u see in the video somebody threw a hat at her. i know she didn't randomly react like that. most performers that do that are provoked in some way (i.e. my reminders about akon, trey songz, tim mcgraw)...... which is why i said i don't know how i would react to something like that.

i would have been pissed too


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_this girl puched the shit out of a fan for throwing a hat up on the stage........

how do u guys feel? i'd be pissed if someone threw something at me and who knows how i would respond. this reminds me of when akon threw that boy off the stage for throwing some trash at him. and then trey songz went airborn and tackled a fan for throwing ice at him. just a week ago tim mrgraw beat up a fan who was beating up another fan (a woman).......

do performers even need bodyguards anymore??? lol!! i can't help but laugh but at the same time i'm like DAYUM!!! 


YouTube - Amy Winehouse Punches a Fan! Glastonbury 08_

 


what's even crazier/funnier is that she kept right on singing. lolololololol!!!!!!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_I heard she has emphysema, isn't she in her early twenties? She needs to pull her life together and stop the crack._

 
i did too but then her manager came out and said her dad was over-exaggerating with that claim but that the way her health is right now she's headed towards that. either way she needs to lay off the drugs. seriously.....


----------



## SuSana (Jun 30, 2008)

I love the title of this thread hahaha


----------



## NicksWifey (Jun 30, 2008)

Amy Winehouse needs help, regardless if someone threw something at her or pulled her hair. That's one screwed up chick.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jun 30, 2008)

Why is the thread called "Performers slappin' _bitches_" though?


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Why is the thread called "Performers slappin' bitches" though?_

 
um... because she's a performer and she slapped someone........


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 1, 2008)

seriously i hate amy winehouse. you can tell she's under the influence of something during this performance which may have been why she re-acted teh way she did. she needs to just dissapear for a while and get herself better. 

i personally hate her music though. not my kinda thing so i don't have much interest in the girl.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_what's even crazier/funnier is that she kept right on singing. lolololololol!!!!!!_

 
I know right. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would probably do the same thing idf I was provoked. I wish she would get help.

Can we get videos of all the other fights u named?


----------



## Brittni (Jul 1, 2008)

Off subject, but LMAO @ the title of this thread. Pimp slap a ho.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I know right. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would probably do the same thing idf I was provoked. I wish she would get help.

Can we get videos of all the other fights u named? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


SURE!!!!!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jul 1, 2008)

AKON THROWING THE KID OFF THE STAGE...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=N1g8IhpUYEo


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jul 1, 2008)

TREY SONGZ FIGHT.....

YouTube - Trey Songz Scuffle


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jul 1, 2008)

TIM MCGRAW FIGHT. IT'S KIND OF SHAKY BUT YOU CAN SEE IT. THEY SAY THE GUYS WHOSE ASS THEY WERE TRYING TO KICK WAS BEATING UP A FEMALE FAN AND SECURITY WAS TAKING TOO LONG TO GET TO HER AND THEY WANTED TO HELP HER ASAP SO THEY GOT HIM....

YouTube - Tim McGraw Almost Fist Fights Fan


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jul 1, 2008)

i forgot to mention this one but 50 got his chain snatched while on stage in africa and got into a huge fight that cleared the whole arena....


YouTube - 50 Cent Gets Chain Snatched At Concert in Angola Africa


----------



## nunu (Jul 1, 2008)

thanks for the other links Lauren, OMG Trey really went for it!


----------

